# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه قسم خاص بالشبكات الوطنية للإتصالات المغربية(Sim card) قسم أورنج (Orange) جــديــد || ~ فورفي هـــــاني بدون إلتزام (جديد ميديتل )~ ||

## TIGER_GSM

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مرحبا بكل زوار4gsmmaroc  
نتمنى التوفيق من الله إيانا وإياكم ... 
لما فيه الخير للأمة العربية أجمع ...   *جديد شبكة ميديتل*   *فورفي هاني بدون إلتزام أو إشتراك شهري* ** *مع فورفي هاني ب 100 درهم إستفيدوا إبتداء من 1 إلى 31 في كل شهر من الإمتيازات التالية :* *ساعة ونصف من المكالمات في إتجاه جميع الشبكات الوطنية والدولية 24 ساعة/24 و7/7* *+* *1 رقم ميديتل من إختياركم للإتصال به بلا حدود طيلة مدة الفورفي* *+* *25 رسالة قصيرة نحو جميع الأرقام الوطنية* *+* *أنترنيت 3G على الهاتف محدودة في 300 ميغا أوكتي مع سرعة 3,6 ميغا بيت 24 ساعة/24* *+* *150 رسالة SMS تحت الطلب يمكن تفعيلها مقابل 20 درهم بالإتصال ب 5557*  *+* *إمكانية تجميع الدقائق المتبقية وإستهلاكها في الشهر الموالي* ******************************* *( المكالمات تحتسب بوحدة 20 ثانية بعد دقيقة أولى غير مقسمة)* *المكالمات داخل الفورفي تحتسب ب : 1,10 دراهم للدقيقة* *المكالمات خارج الفورفي تحتسب ب : 1,80 درهم للدقيقة* *المكالمات نحو الخارج تحتسب إبتداء من : 5 دراهم للدقيقة نحو المنطقة 1 و 10 دراهم للدقيقة للمنطقة 2*  ******************************** *لتفعيل الرقم المفضل اللامحدود إتصلوا ب : 5553*  *+*  *(يمكن تغيير الرقم المفضل في أي لحظة بتركيب نفس الرقم مقابل 60 درهم عند كل تحويل)* *تفقد الدقائق المتبقية يتم بالإتصال ب : 5554 ( 1,20 درهم للمكالمة)* *الفورفي يفعل بتعبئة : 100 درهم*  *تفعيل الفورفي يتم في وكالات ميديتل التجارية مرفوقين بالبطاقة الوطنية الخاصة بكم* *ثم توقيع عقد الإشتراك بدون إلتزام شهري في الأداء* *وفي الأخير أداء مبلغ 100 درهم كمقابل لتفعيل الخدمة والإستفادة من الفورفي بدون إلتزام*

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## bigsatt

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------

